# تخصص الهندسة الطبية في سوريا.......أين أجده بالضبط؟؟



## ahmadnnn (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم.......أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم

انا طالب ثانوية عامة من فلسطين ....مهتم جدا بقسم الهندسة 

الطبية واريد دراستها في سوريا...ارجو من لديه المعلومات ع

ن هذا التخصص في سوريا (او مصر) بالتحديد ان يفيدني عن 

مكان ممكن اجد فيه التخصص واسم الجامعة.......ولو ممكن

 موقع الجامعات على النت ............وشاكر الكم جدا....

تحياتي


----------



## صدى الحق (15 يوليو 2006)

على ما أظن موجود بجامعة دمشق
وتقدر تدخل موقع google.com
وتبحث فيه عن أي جامعة تريدها


----------



## evilbrain (18 يوليو 2006)

في الامارات بمدينة عجمان التخصص موجود ويشترط مدل فوق 70% 
احصل على معلومات الجامعة ببحث في قوقل


----------



## glucose (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جامعة دمشق يوجد فيها هندسة طبية
كلية هندسة الميكانيك والكهرباء(الهمك)
مدة الدراسة 5 سنوات
بإمكانك زيارة الموفع بس لا تعيب عليه لأنو بصراحة موقع (فاشل)
www.hamak.org


----------



## امال السودانيه (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى هذا التخصص موجود فى مصر بجامعة القاهرة وهى جامعة ممتازة جدا وهذا القسم من الاقسام الممتازة جدا وفيه اكبرالدكاترة وهناك مركز تدريب عملى بنفس الجالمعة


----------



## جاكس (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي انا درست بجامعة حلب في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية و الالكترونية.
درست اول ثلاث سنوات هندسة الكترون و في السنة الرايعة و الخامسة تخصصت بالاجهزة الطبية
هاد موقع الجامعة : http://www.alepuniv.edu.sy/portal/
و هاد موقع كلية الهندسة الكهربائية و الالكترونية: http://www.eeefaculty.com/forum/forum.php
و موفق ان شاء الله


----------

